# Rooting for the "The Spurs"



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Los Spurs?!?! Are you freaking kidding me?!?! Never mind that it doesn't make sense..its just stupid


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

they did it to honor Spanish heritage or something. they couldnt have had all the jersey last names say Garcia, Gonzalex, Rodriguez


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

You do know it's not permanent, right?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

ezealen said:


> You do know it's not permanent, right?


Yes...they could of thought up something better than putting "Los" in front of their name. The the Spurs....


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> Yes...they could of thought up something better than putting "Los" in front of their name. The the Spurs....


But it doesn't say "The the Spurs"... It just says "The Spurs"...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

"I like to root for the Lakers" Is "the" part of the Lakers name? No. 
"I like to root for the Spurs" Is "the" part of the Spurs name? No.
"I like to root for the Los Spurs" = "I like to root for the the Spurs"


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

What's wrong with you? You know very well that the "Los" is meant to replace the "The" tonight. They don't expect you to say "I like to root for the Los Spurs." They expect you to say "I like to root for Los Spurs." Seriously, are you really trying to nitpick something so small as this? It was a one time thing, honoring San Antonio's Spanish heritage. But guess what? It's over! You did it DaRizzle! Your asinine thread saved us all from The the Spurs! You're a hero! Now you can go save us from The the Angels Lakers! Yays!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

What team ever puts the word "the" on their uniforms?!? The should have been the "espuelas" if they wanted to honor Spanish heritage.
http://www.spanishdict.com/AE.cfm?e=spurs


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> What team ever puts the word "the" on their uniforms?!? The should have been the "espuelas" if they wanted to honor Spanish heritage.
> http://www.spanishdict.com/AE.cfm?e=spurs


I agree. They should have put Espuelas, but they didn't. And the fact that they did _anything_ for Spanish Heritage is enough. Los Spurs is fine, and, frankly, easier for us non-Spanish speakers to to say. The only way it wouldn't make any sense is if their shirts read "The Los Spurs". They expect you to use a little common sense.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

ezealen said:


> I agree.


Thank you, my pointless tirade is now done :cheers:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

ok then...Anyways, they better honor English heritage. I want to see "Ye Spurs" written on their jerseys. Or better yet, how about "Die Spurs" for German heritage? I'm sure Suns/Mavs fans would love that


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

wouldnt it be das? the das spurs!

wow, i had a good laugh, thanks ez lol


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Come on man, it's just an one day thing. It's not like they are stuck with that uniform. You don't say you are rooting for "the" Los Spurs. It's just they put "the" in Spanish on top of Spurs to celebrate the fiesta. Who cares what they put there. Using two languages at the same time never makes sense.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

too late...rant is over


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> wouldnt it be das? the das spurs!
> 
> wow, i had a good laugh, thanks ez lol


Unless I'm mistaken, die is the plural version of das.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Boohoo spurs lose!! lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

All Net said:


> Boohoo spurs lose!! lol


[email protected][email protected]!


Anyways, anyone know why they wore it again? Better, yet, why Phoenix wore it?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

All Net said:


> Boohoo spurs lose!! lol


:sadbanana:

Spurs NEVER lose in the regular season! I'm so sad.


----------

